# hoody with zipper



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

Would I have a problem with using heat transfers on hoodies w/zipper? Any electrical issues from the metal on the zipper? Just wanted to know before I place an order.


----------



## dixieexpress (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Peter, No electrical problems, Heres How I do Mine. Unzip and open to put transfer on the back, When I have a left chest logo for the front I raise the hoody with a mouse pad so the zipper is not crushed ontothe platen
Good Luck


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Be careful, that zipper will be super hot and will burn you!!!


----------



## dixieexpress (Jul 26, 2008)

Youre Right about that Sorry I left that out


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, and if the hoodie has a plastic zipper by chance be careful of it melting. Better to use fleece with metal zippers in this instance...


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks for the input!


----------



## sallys (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,
I have another query regarding hoodies. If i have design that i want to heat press across the front of a hoodie, what is the best way to go about it? Should i zip up the hoodie and lay the transfer across the whole front including the zip OR (and i have never tried this!)... should I cut the transfer down the centre and heat press half of the design on at a time, making sure of course that it lines up with the opposite side.
Your experience here would be appreciated.


----------



## Sancesca (Feb 24, 2008)

I usually zip the sweatshirt up. With vinyl lettering I put it as close to the zipper as possible and make sure it is not over the middle. With a heat transfer, I've placed it over the top of the zipped up zipper, press it -then cut it down the zipper. Sometimes I take the paper off before, sometimes I leave it on. Every once in a while, I have to put the paper back over and reheat for a couple of seconds so the middle will stay. It depends on the cut job. 
I am sure there are other easier ways of doing it but so far I haven't come up with one. 
Good luck with your sweatshirts!
Chess


----------



## customistic (Feb 10, 2009)

Pressing images onto a zip up hoodie, I recommend:

1. zip up the hoodie and lay it out on your table.

2. cut the design in half where it needs to be separated for the zipper. If the actual design needs to get cut in half, you should cut it with your program before you plot it.

3. Lay out your design in the appropriate location, and secure with tape on the top and the bottom.

3. Take your pillow that you use, and put it half way on the press (leaving half off).











4. Take your hoodie, and place it sideways on the press with the zipper right at the end of the pillow. Ensure that the sleeve up by the shoulder is pulled out and not interfering with the tight press.











5. Press the first side.

6. Take the hoodie off the press, rezip it (be careful, the zipper will be HOT) then align the other side of the design on the other side. Tape it then follow the same process to press it.

I found this is the easiest way to get the most even press.


----------



## rawjahdesigns (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey guys, I am new here, sorry to barge in mid-thread, but I did a search and it brought me here a few times so I might as well try...

I am using hanes comfort blend, 50 cotton 50 poly both hoody and zip up hoody, however, the zip up hoody is not showing up as bright after the heat press hits it.. Oh yeah, this is a DTG print. I am new to this printer, what am i missing? anything different in particular compared to regular hoodies they are turning out great!


----------

